# Snow cab



## Nubian (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello could not post this anywhere else.
I am looking to get my hands on this walk behind snow cab but the seller won't ship.
He is located in Muskego WI. is anyone willing to pick this up for me and ship it? Of course I will cover all related expenses.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought I could help you out but this guy is on the far side of the state. It's almost 5 hours one way to get there for me. He's just outside Milwaukee.
Is it for a Simplicity ??


----------



## Nubian (Aug 17, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I thought I could help you out but this guy is on the far side of the state. It's almost 5 hours one way to get there for me. He's just outside Milwaukee.
> Is it for a Simplicity ??


Yes it is. A hard cab in pristine condition! I am not going to sleep well if I miss this one  
Thanks at least for looking into it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Can you try arranging it with Uship? 
I know some members do not like it, but I was able to get a snowblower from Morton PA to Westbrook CT (220 miles) for $100. I also saw that a forum member (at another forum) was able to get his snowblower blower from Pittsford NY to Dixon IL (715 miles) for $200.
Maybe this would work...., as at least in my case it did not need to be on a pallet or anything, they just brought it strapped down to a car trailer (which worked for me).

What they do recommend though is that you make sure that the carrier has good positive feedback (at least 50).


----------



## Nubian (Aug 17, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Can you try arranging it with Uship?
> I know some members do not like it, but I was able to get a snowblower from Morton PA to Westbrook CT (220 miles) for $100. I also saw that a forum member (at another forum) was able to get his snowblower blower from Pittsford NY to Dixon IL (715 miles) for $200.
> Maybe this would work...., as at least in my case it did not need to be on a pallet or anything, they just brought it strapped down to a car trailer (which worked for me).
> 
> What they do recommend though is that you make sure that the carrier has good positive feedback (at least 50).




Thanks I forgot about Uship. Got it delivered for $174.


----------



## RoxanneAlves (Mar 22, 2017)

Good to hear that finally you had got your snow cab by hiring the Uship services and yes, it is a great online marketplace for shipping services. Last month my brother also had bought a new snow cab and he wants to ship it, so he had hired the auto shipping services of We Will Transport It where the professionals take over the responsibility and shipped it within his budget.


----------

